# Yellowknife Tasking CTR OP??? Any Idea?



## Clarkey (6 Jul 2009)

Hey Folks,

A Sig Buddy of mine just got tasked to Yellowknife to help with a 3 week exercise in Yellowknife. It said he would be a CTR OP. The problem is no one here at the unit from the top down has any idea what a CTR OP is/does. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Clarkey


----------



## daftandbarmy (6 Jul 2009)

Clarkey said:
			
		

> Hey Folks,
> 
> A Sig Buddy of mine just got tasked to Yellowknife to help with a 3 week exercise in Yellowknife. It said he would be a CTR OP. The problem is no one here at the unit from the top down has any idea what a CTR OP is/does. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
> 
> Clarkey



The only thing I can think of is 'Close Traget Recce Observation Post/ Operator', but that may be unlikely given that it's a sigs tasking....

By the way, 'guess the acronym' is a fun game, best played when bored on long OPs to stop you from going crazy... ;D


----------



## dapaterson (6 Jul 2009)

The Defence Terminolgy Bank has two entries for CTR:

"Controllable twist rotor" and "close target reconnaissance".

Termium has a few others as well, but they are not applicalbe in this cast (unless the Op involves a time machine and a visit 1911 and to the company that preceded IBM, the Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company - implausible, but a jammy go for anyone in the Sigs community)


----------



## Clarkey (6 Jul 2009)

Yeah, I got that Close Target Recce one, but like you say I do not think it applies to this situation. Anyone else with an idea? :-\

Clarkey


----------



## Aerobicrunner (6 Jul 2009)

I looked up the tasking in CFTPO for Yellowknife.  He is going as a Comm Ctr Op i.e. Communication Centre Operator which would be consistent with his Sigs occupation.


----------



## Clarkey (6 Jul 2009)

Thanks A Bunch that sounds about right. May I ask where you found the details on the tasking?

Clarkey

edit: nevermind found it on baseline. Thanks.


----------

